# Richard Sandler street pics/Guardian newspaper



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 10, 2016)

The eyes of the city: 20 years of street photography – in pictures


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2017)

Click on the link in post #1.
Each photo shows what year it was made.
But the series, made in NYC, is from 1977 to 2001.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2017)

That "Two Faces" shot is splendid; love the grain, composition, and tonality.


----------

